# OOC - Shadows Descending



## AmorFati (Aug 1, 2005)

Darkness.
Light.
Balance never ending – or so it was believed.

The inhabitants of land of K’ruli’ana has ever believed that dragons are the true rulers of the world, the gods and goddesses. Although most of you have never seen dragons in life, you know they are out there, somewhere, keeping the balance. 

Until now.

Rumours of a Shadow is burning in the streets of Mokmael, the capitol of K’ruli’ana, a rumour about the usurping of Light and Darkness. Someone, or something, is trying to topple the balance of the pantheon. The priests themselves have closed their mouths to anything about the Shadow, choosing to ignore the whole issue. The whole city is holding its breath, waiting for a public announcement, either from the priests or from the government.


--------------------------------------------------


And on to the crunch:

I want 4 players.
Starting at ECL 10.
32 point buy.
Max HP at first level, then 75% every level thereafter. For each point of LA you have, you get 1d8+Con hit points. These are not Hit Dice. They do not affect you in any other way aside from bonus hit points.
Gold: 50,000 gp. Custom made magic items are fine, as long as you run them by me first.
Creating magic items: Instead of using exp, you pay 50% more for the item. In effect making the item at 75% of its normal price, instead of 50%

I reserve the DM's right to veto anything.

I will choose the four characters sometime later this week when I feel I have a strong 4-man party, with interesting characters that will be fun to play. The characters personality is much more important than it's background, but feel free to make a short background as well.
I love original concepts, so feel free to try something new, something fun, something weird etc. And remember, you are all part of a dragon-centric civilization, keep this in mind when creating the character.

Books you can use:
Players Handbook
Dungeon Masters Guide
Monsters Manual
Monsters Manual II
Monsters Manual III
The Complete Series.
The Races Series.
Draconomicon
Savage Species.
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Libris Mortis

Banned Stuff:
Half-templates; Half-Dragon, Half-Celestial etc.
Any Draconic races.
Draconic Language.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 1, 2005)

Definitely sounds interesting. 

Question - 
What about half-celestial? Or half-dragon?


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry, no. No half-templates.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 1, 2005)

No problem, curious more than anything.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 1, 2005)

Sounds interesting.  I'll work up a character concept over the next day or so.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 1, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Max HP at first level, then 75% every level thereafter. For each ECL you have, you get 1d8+Con hit points. These are not Hit Dice. They do not affect you in any other way aside from bonus hit points.




A Human Ftr-10 is ECL 10.  Does he get 10d8 hit points, or 10d10+10d8, or just 10d10?

Do you mean for each point of LA, you get 1d8+Con hit points?  Making LA races less fragile?

-Hyp.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 1, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> A Human Ftr-10 is ECL 10.  Does he get 10d8 hit points, or 10d10+10d8, or just 10d10?
> 
> Do you mean for each point of LA, you get 1d8+Con hit points?  Making LA races less fragile?
> 
> -Hyp.




The later; the extra d8's are for each point of LA only.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks interesting, I'll try to get something up tonight.

I'll ponder up something; either a rogue or a wizard, perhaps a combination of the two; or a straight up warrior type.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 1, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'll ponder up something; either a rogue or a wizard, perhaps a combination of the two; or a straight up warrior type.




Or maybe something clerical?

Don't want to limit your options 

-Hyp.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks like it could be interesting. I'll ponder my options and try to come up with something interesting. I need to go back and explore the books you are using.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 1, 2005)

I want to play!  I think I might have a halfling mounted fighter/wizard lying around somewhere


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 1, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> The later; the extra d8's are for each point of LA only.




Groovy How about the Aasimar?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Or maybe something clerical?
> 
> Don't want to limit your options
> 
> -Hyp.




Nah, clerics are broken, don't you know that


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2005)

AmorFati, two sets of questions...

1) How are undead viewed in your world?  And how are those that use undead viewed?  I was thinking of a true necromancer, so those would be important to know.

2) Would it be possible to alter the soulknife a bit to get a full BAB instead average BAB?


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 2, 2005)

> Groovy How about the Aasimar?




Sure, Aasimars are fine.



> 1) How are undead viewed in your world? And how are those that use undead viewed? I was thinking of a true necromancer, so those would be important to know.




It is tolerated but frowned upon.



> 2) Would it be possible to alter the soulknife a bit to get a full BAB instead average BAB?




Sorry, no. Classes as-is, no non-existing variants.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 2, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Sure, Aasimars are fine.




Great I had been wanting to try an Aasimar for a while. Now the question becomes does the Level Adjustment level count as the characters 1st level for Hit Point purposes?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 2, 2005)

Hate to do this but I think I am going to take my name out of contention. Thanks for the chance, but things are just starting to speed up a bit much for me with classes looming.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 2, 2005)

*Siam  - Warlock 9*

Well here is my submission for this game and hope it meets with your approval.  I hope to come up with a background either later today or tomorrow and finish up the character.


```
Name: Siam
Class: Warlock 9
Race: Catfolk	
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: CN
Deity: 


Str: 12 +1        Level: 10       XP: 66000/78000
Dex: 24 +7        BAB: +6/+1      HP: 52 (1d8+9d6+10)
Con: 12 +1        Grapple: +7     Dmg Red: 2/cold iron
Int: 14 +2        Speed: 40'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 10 +0        Init: +7        Spell Save:
Cha: 18 +4        ACP:            Spell Fail: 

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +4    +0    +6    +0    +1    +0    21
Touch: 16              Flatfooted: 15

              Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:           3    +1    +3    +7
Ref:            3    +7    +3    +13
Will:           6    +0    +3    +9

Weapon                            Attack    Damage  Critical     Range
MW Dagger                         +8/+3     1d4+1    19-20x2
Eldritch Blast, ranged touch        +13       6d6      20/x2      60'
  (+1d6 damage due to Chausable of Fell Power)

Invocations Known:
Entropic Warding (least, 2nd)
-20% miss chance vs. ranged attacks (as entropic shield)
-leave no tracks or scent (as pass without trace)
See the Unseen (least, 2nd)
-See invisible/ethereal objects or beings within visual range (as see invisibility)
-Darkvision 60'
Eldritch Chain (lesser, 4th Blast Shape)
-Can affect more than one foe as long as they are within 30'
Fell Flight (lesser, 3rd)
-Fly 40' for 24 hours
-Good Maneuberability
Voracious Dispelling (lesser, 4th)
-As dispel Magic
-Target takes 1 point of damage per spell level on succesfull dispel


Languages: Common, Draconic, Sylvan, Feline

Abilities: 
Prof. Light Armor
Prof. All simple weapons
Eldritch Blast (sp) – Ray deals 5d6 – ranged touch
Detect Magic (sp) – At Will
Damage Reduction (su) – 2/cold iron
Deceive Item – Take 10 on UMD
Fiendish Resilience (su) – 2 min/day fast healing 1

Feats:
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Maximize Spell-like Ability
Ability Focus

Skill Points: 48         Max Ranks: 12/6
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise		   0	+2	     +2
Balance			   0	+7           +7
Bluff			   0	+4	     +4
Climb			   0	+1	     +1
Concentration		  12    +1          +13
Diplomacy		   0	+4	     +4
Disguise		   0	+4	     +4
Escape Artist		   0	+7	     +7
Forgery			   0    +2           +2
Gather Information	   0	+4	     +4
Heal			   0     0     0      0
Intimidate		   0	+4	     +4
Jump			   0	+1    +4     +5
Know (Arcana)		  12	+2          +14
Listen			   0    +2           +2
Move Silently		   0	+7    +2     +9
Ride			   0	+7           +7
Search			   0	+2	     +2
Sense Motive		   0	+0	     +0
Spellcraft		  12	+2    +2    +16
Spot			   0    +0           +0
Survival		   0    +0           +0
Swim			   0    +1           +1
Use Magic Device	  12	+4          +16
Use Rope		   0	+7	     +7

Equipment:           	     		 Cost  Weight
Mithril Chain Shirt                      1100   12.5
Vest of Resistance +3   		 9000    1
Cloak of Charisma +2			 4000    2
Gloves of Dex +2			 4000
Chasuble of Fell Power, lesser		 8000
Wand of CLW (50 charges)                  750    

Heward’s Handy Haversack		 2000	 5
-Bedroll					 
-2 Waterskins					 
-4 Sunrods					 
-10 Days Rations				
-Winter Blanket					
-Case, Map or Scroll				
-2 Flask				        
-Flint and steel
-Mirror, small steel				
-Silk Rope 100’					
Total Weight: 20.5 lb      

Money: 19446gp 5sp 7cp (In various gems)

                Lt  Med  Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:     43  86   130  260   650

Age: XX
Height: XXX
Weight: XXXXX
Eyes: Silver
Hair: Black w/red stripes
Skin: Hairy
```

Appearance:
With glowing silver eyes and a coat of hair that is black with red stripes (think white Bengal tiger except black hair with red stripes).  The only difference is that the tail has a patch of white at the very tip.

Background:
Waking up one morning to find that everyone in your tribe has been brutally killed in the night is never a good thing, especially after some rather vivid nightmares depicting demonic entities randomly killing everything in site, with I think some shadow thing looking down on the evil tidings with glee.  Needless to say since that fateful day many years ago I am always a little afraid to go to sleep, not sure if I had anything to do with the massacre.  I knew I was always different as there was something inside of me that was constantly looking for some release.  One day while foraging with my fellow hunters we were ambushed by a band of Orcs.  We were outnumbered and no match for those foul fiends and seeing the slaughter of my friends something snapped.  I could feel the power inside of me release itself and I was able to strike down those Orcs one by one, saving a few of my friends.  I was able to save my friends but at a price, the elders of the tribe were afraid of this power and never fully trusted me since.  With a run of bad luck seeming to target the tribe I was forced to leave since they believed I was the one who brought on the dark tidings.

I traveled for a time and came across a man named Liam Darkmantle who recognized the powers within me as he was also a Warlock (which is what I am I found out) himself and he took me under his wing.  He informed me that most people thought of warlocks as evil (since most of our powers have a demonic origin) but we can use our power to fight evil instead.  Since that day I have been training with him and I have grown fond of the man and consider him a true friend, if not family.  He has mentioned himself that something dark might be happening to the land and mentioned something about a shadow which made me think of my dream those many years ago.  I mentioned this to him and he instructed me that I should seek out information on this shadow and that I should go to the city of Mokmael to seek out answers.  So here I am entering the city for the first time and feeling discouraged a little as the city is huge and I have no idea where I should even begin to look.

Location within city
I would probably be doing research in the cities libraries and arcane colleges or possibly attempting to gain information from the religious sites.  The research would include researching this shadow thing and more of a warlock's abilities.  Otherwise I would be meandering around the marketplace people watching and probably staying at an upscale Inn.


( I still have some money left to buy some things but I am not sure exactly what I might want.  I will look at a few more things tomorrow to see if I want to add them to my list of things but I also might want to just save the money as I want to buy a Warlock's Scepter someday.)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm torn!

I'm looking at:
Pixie Paladin
Pixie Ninja
Air Elemental Monk
Earth Elemental Barbarian

So hard to decide!


----------



## Elocin (Aug 2, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I'm torn!
> 
> I'm looking at:
> Pixie Paladin
> ...





I think a pixie ninja would be very cool as you could use the spring attack feat to jump from god knows where and hit them causing sneak attack damage as well and disorientating the foe to no end.  Especially as with the pixie you have Greater Invisibility at will.  I wanted to make a Pixie Warmage at one point in time but there +4 LA hurt just a little too much.


----------



## Rino (Aug 2, 2005)

i have 3 ideas.. all being very basic:

1: human monk, maybe trow in sacred fist
2: orgre/orc barbarian (simple but stupid, very stupid)
3: anoying rogue, pixie with attitude


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 2, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> 3: anoying rogue, pixie with attitude




"_Nobody_ touches the faerie!"

-Hyp.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 3, 2005)

In another PbP game I will be playing a Goliath Barbarian/Frenzied Beserker that I am SOOO looking forward to playing.  

"Mungo Smash"


----------



## Krug (Aug 3, 2005)

A Lizardfolk Druid perhaps...


----------



## Rino (Aug 3, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "_Nobody_ touches the faerie!"




some other species but evenly anoying, better?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 3, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> some other species but evenly anoying, better?




No, I was quoting a character from some of the Greyhawk novels by Paul Kidd 

-Hyp.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 3, 2005)

*Vidar Suman*
*Phrenic Halfling Psychic Warrior 8, CG*

STR 12 (+1) (6 points, -2 racial)
DEX 18 (+4) (6 points, +2 racial, +2 _Gloves of Dexterity_)
CON 14 (+2) (6 points)
INT 14 (+2) (4 points, +2 template)
WIS 22 (+6) (10 points, +2 template, +1 4th level, +1 8th level, +2 _Periapt of Wisdom_)
CHA 12 (+1) (0 points, +4 template)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +6/+1
Melee: +8/+3 [+6/+1 BAB, +1 STR, +1 Size]
Ranged: +11/+6 [+6/+1 BAB, +3 DEX, +1 Size]
Hit Points: 82 [8 + 42 (levels) + 16 (CON) + 16 (Level Adjustment bonus)]
Armor Class: 24 [10 + 3 (DEX) + 1 (Size) + 6 (armour) + 4 (shield)]
Initiative: +3 [+3 DEX]
Movement Rate: 20 feet (30 feet when psionically focused).

*Attacks per round:*
_+1 Psychokinetic short sword_ (+12/+7 to hit, 1d4+1+1d4 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2)
Masterwork compostite (+1 Str) longbow (+12/+7 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg, Crit 20/x3, 110' range)
Dagger (+12/+7 to hit, 1d3+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, 10' range)

*Armor:*
_+2 mithral shirt_ (+6 AC, +6 Max Dex, 10% ASFC)
_+2 Heartening heavy darkwood shield_ (+4 AC, 15% ASFC)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +9 [+5 base, +1 CON, +1 racial, +2 _Cloak of resistance_]
Ref: +8 [+2 base, +3 DEX, +1 racial, +2 _Cloak of resistance_]
Will: +10 [+2 base, +5 WIS, +1 racial, +2 _Cloak of resistance_]


*Feats:*
Speed of Thought (1st level feat)
Combat Manifestation (1st level bonus Psychic Warrior feat)
Narrow Mind (2nd level bonus bonus Psychic Warrior feat)
Weapon Finesse (3rd level feat)
Psionic Meditation (5th level bonus Psychic Warrior feat)
Extend Power (6th level feat)
Aligned Attack (Good) (8th level bonus Psychic Warrior feat)


*Skills:*
Autohypnosis +18 (11 ranks, +5 WIS, +2 Synergy (Concentration))
Concentration +13 (11 ranks, +2 CON)
Jump +8 (5 ranks, +1 STR, +2 racial)
Knowledge (psionics) +15 (11 ranks, +2 INT, +2 Synergy (Autohypnosis))
Spot +10 (0 ranks, +5 WIS, +5 _Eyes of the Eagle_)
Tumble +8 (3 ranks (cc), +3 DEX, +2 Synergy (Jump))


*Languages:*
Common, Dwarven, Halfling.


*Special Abilities:*
Halfling racial abilities:
Small size.
Base speed: 20 feet.
+2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Listen, and Move Silently checks.
+1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
+2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
Favored Class: Rogue.
Phrenic template abilities:
Psi-Like Abilities (save DCs 10 + 1 + power level): 3/day - _defensive precognition, empty mind, mind thrust_; 1/day - _aversion, body adjustment, brain lock, force screen, psionic blast_.
Naturally Psionic: A phrenic creature gains 1 bonus power point.
Power Resistance 18.


*Powers:*
Power Points: 44 (19 base, 24 bonus from WIS, 1 naturally psionic)
Save DCs: 17/18/19
Level 1: Biofeedback, Dissipating Touch, Offensive Prescience.
Level 2: Body Adjustment, Energy Adaptation (Specified).
Level 3: Dimension Slide, Hostile Empathic Transfer.


*Equipment:*
_Handy haversack_: (2,000 gp)
- _Dorje  of Metaphysical Weapon_ (750 gp)
- 2 _Potions of Cure Light Wounds_ (100 gp)
- _Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds_ (300 gp)
- _Potion of Jump_ (50 gp)
- Bedroll (1 sp)
- Grappling hook (1 gp)
- 100' silk rope (20 gp)
- Tent (10 gp)
- 7 day's trail rations (4.5 gp)
- 2 traveler’s outfits (2 gp)
- Waterskin (1 gp)
- Whetstone (2 cp)
- 204 gp, 3 sp, 8 cp.
_Efficient quiver_: (1,800 gp)
- 60 arrows (3 gp)
- 18 javelins (18 gp)
- Alchemical silver dagger (21 gp)
- Cold iron dagger (2 gp)
- Longbow (75 gp)
- Quarterstaff
Wearing/Carrying:
- Explorer's Outfit
- _Boots of levitation_ (7,500 gp)
- _Cloak of resistance +2_ (4,000 gp)
- _Eyes of the Eagle_ (2,500 gp)
- _Gloves of Dexterity +2_ (4,000 gp)
- _Periapt of Wisdom +2_ (4,000 gp)
- 2 _Psionic Tattoos of Body Adjustment_ (600 gp)
- 2 _Psionic Tattoos of Body Purification_ (600 gp)
- 2 _Psionic Tattoos of Inertial Armor_ (100 gp)
- _Ring of Sustenance_ (2,500 gp)
- _+2 mithral shirt_ (5,100 gp)
- _+2 Heartening heavy darkwood shield_ (4,927 gp)
- _+1 Psychokinetic short sword_ (8,310 gp)
- Masterwork compostite (+1 Str) longbow (500 gp)
- Dagger (1 gp)

Total Weight Carried: 20.75 lb
Load: Light (32.25/64.5/97.5)


*Current XP:*
Current:  45,000
Next Level: 55,000


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2005)

Considering I'm going for true necromancer, would you allow these published variants from Unearthed Arcana?  They're online at the d20srd.org website.

Necromancer Variant

Cloistered Cleric


----------



## Krug (Aug 3, 2005)

Mostly done!


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Slizz
[B]Class:[/B] Druid 9
[B]Race:[/B]  Lizardfolk
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 12       [B]Level:[/B] 9        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12       [B]BAB:[/B] +7/+2      [B]HP:[/B] 71 (1d8+9d8+9)
[B]Con:[/B] 12       [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10       [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 20       [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 12       [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]            10  +3    +0    +1    0    +5    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 11               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      6    +1  +2       +9
[B]Ref:[/B]                       6    +1  +2       +9
[B]Will:[/B]                      6    +4  +2      +12

[b]Armor                    Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Leather +1, Slick             +3     +5     0     5%   20lbs    4910gp

[B]Weapon                    Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B]
Sling of Shock +1            +8/+3   1d4          x2        50'    0lbs 8300gp
Bullets (10)                                                       5lbs    0gp
Scimitar +1                  +8/+3   1d6+2    18-20/x2       -     4lbs 2315gp
Claws (2)                    +7/+2   1d4+1
Bite                         +7/+2   1d4+1


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Hold Breath, +4 Balance/Jump/Swim, Animal Companion (Medium Viper), Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Wild shape (large, 3/day), Venom immunity, Woodland stride, Trackless step, Resist Nature's Lure 

[B]Feats:[/B] Combat Casting, Natural Spell, Fast Wild Shape (Complete Divine), Eagle's 
Wings (Complete Divine)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 46    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 12
[B]Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                     Dex   4        +4+1    9
Concentration               Con   8        +1      9
Handle Animal               Cha  10        +1     11
Heal                        Wis   8        +5     13
Jump                        Str   4        +4+1    9
Listen                      Wis   4        +5      9
Knowledge (nature)          Int  12               12
Spellcraft                  Int   7                7
Spot                        Wis   3        +5      8    
Survival                    Wis  10        +5     15
Swim                        Str   3        +4+1    8

[b]Spells:[/b]
Level 0 (6) - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic, Purify Food and Drink
Level 1 (6) - Calm Animals, Charm Animal, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Speak with Animals, Obscuring Mist
Level 2 (5) - Animal Trance, Bull's Strength, Flaming Sphere, Summon Swarm, Fog Cloud
Level 3 (4) - Call Lightning, Spike Growth, Wind Wall, Plant Growth
Level 4 (3) - Ice Storm, Dispel Magic, Giant Vermin
Level 5 (2) - Insect Plague, Animal Growth


[b]Companion[/b]:
Zim, Huge Viper, HD: 6d8+6 HP: 35 Init: +5 Speed: 20'/Climb 20'/Swim 20', AC: 15 (touch 
10, flat footed 15), BAB: +4, Grapple: +15, Attack: Bite: +6 melee (1d6+4 plus poison), 
Space/Reach: 15'/10', SA: Poison, SQ: Scent, Saves: Fort +6 Ref +7 Will +3, Abil: Str 
16, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 2, Skills: Balance +10, Climb +11, Hide +3, 
Listen +7, Spot +7, Swim +11, Feats: Improved Initiative, Run, Weapon Focus (bite)

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Wand of Cure Mod Wounds 4500gp
Periapt of Wisdom       4000gp
Boots of Levitation     7500gp    1lb
Cloak of Resistance +2  4000gp    1lb
Hat of Disguise         1800gp    -lb
Ring of Protection +1   1000gp    
Handy Haversack         2000gp    5lb
- Traveler's Outfit        1gp    5lb
- Rations (4 days)         2gp    2lb
- Hooded lantern           7gp    2lb
- Oil, pint (2)           .2gp   1lb
- Rope                    10gp    5lb
- Waterskin                1gp    4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 36 lb                [B]Money:[/B] 24821gp 2sp [i]To be spent on scrolls and such later[/i]

                     [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         43lb   86lb   130lb  344lb    

[B]Age:[/B] 30 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 100 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Gray
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown with blue splotches
```

*Background:* Slizz grew up as a member of a lizardfolk tribe, one of the 
'handmaidens' to Galrus, an ancient Black Dragon. They were servitors to him, and not 
knowing better, served blindly. Slizz was a talented manipulator of nature, who would trap beasts and other prey for her draconic master, but eventually she felt that this was wrong. She sneaked away one night, and has been wandering ever since. She hopes to free her tribe from Galrus, whose influence has dirtied and corrupted the swamps around her. 

*Description:* Slizz is a walking swamp. Dragonflies and gnats dart around her ears, frogs crawl about her skin and mushrooms sprout from her chest. Her alert eyes constantly dart around, and she is curious about all things in she sees.

*Personality:* Slizz appears to be dumber than she is, striding around clumsily, 
bumping into things, and feigning ignorance. She enjoys having her animal companion, Zit, slip around her body. She likes to freak conservative humans out, as well as ruining or causing trouble in temples. She believes that nature will return and consume all that has been constructed, and even magic will give way to nature someday. Her favourite wildshapes include turning into a serpent as well as a bat, or other reptilian forms. She rarely chooses non-reptilian forms, but when she does, says that she needs to take a 'mud bath'. She avoids using fire magic in particular. She uses her _hat of disguise_ to take on a more human form when entering human communities, posing as a fortune teller or a hedge wizard out to help crops.

*Location:* Slizz has been making a living on the outskirts of town, posing as a fortune teller and a wise woman selling medicines. Those folks she likes she gives good remedies. Those she doesn't she gives them bad fortunes and laxatives. She's biding her time, finding a way to free her tribe from the clutches of Galrus once and for all..


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 3, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> My initial build. I haven't finished up the stats and others yet...




Hmm... if I do go with an air elemental, there's interesting synergy between Whirlwind and Call Lightning...

-Hyp.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 3, 2005)

*Torsak (10th level male human cleric)*

Here is the concept I came up with (and the stat block to go along with it). I am really interested in playing this campaign.

*Character Concept:* [Sblock]A character that believes in the balance between life and death. He understands that there is a never-ending battle between good and evil and neither side is going to win. He understands the balance between law and chaos, for one to exist the other must also. There is a balance to everything. In order to have wetness, you need dryness.[/sblock]

*Race/Class:* [sblock]Male human cleric[/sblock]

*Appearance:* [sblock]A scruff looking man with dark eyes that have seen death stands tall in his full plate. He steadily holds his large steel shield with a scale painted on the front in his left hand and is unarmed in his right with a great air of confidence. A pair of lenses sit ontop his head, waiting to be placed over his eyes.[/sblock]
 
*Personality:* [sblock]Torsak doesn't believe in good or evil, he only believes in life or death. We all have our lives to live, but at some point death will come knocking on our doors. He believes it is his duty to make sure there is a constant balance between life and death, good and evil, law and chaos. For if one of these things fails to exist, the others will be forgotten. He is a very soft-spoken individual.
 
He has seen death; he has stared death in the eye, and has not succumbed to the cold grip that is so tempting. For it was not his time yet. Life is a dream from which we all must wake, but only when our time is due.[/sblock]
 
*STAT BLOCK:*
[sblock]
*Torsak Calrun*
*Male Human, 10th Level Cleric
Age: *28*
Height: *6'2"*
Weight: *197lbs*
Hair and Eyes: *Brown and Brown *Deity:* NONE
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 10d8+10 (72 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 30 (+1 Dex, +11 armor, +5 shield, +2 natural, +1 deflection), touch 12, flat-footed 29
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +7/+10
*Attack:* +10 light mace (1d6+3), +10 touch attack (spell)
*Full Attack:* +10/+5 light mace (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Turn Undead
*Special Qualities:* Spontaneous Wounder, Darkvision 60ft, Healing Spells +1 caster level, Death Touch 10d6
*Saves(modifier/base):* Fort +9(7), Ref +5(3), Will +15(7)
*Abilities(1st level/10th level):* Str 14(16), Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 18(24), Cha 8
*Skills(modifier/rank):* Concentration +14(13), Heal +20(13), Knowledge Religion +4 (4), Spellcraft +9(9)
*Feats:* Augmented Healer, Spontaneous Wounder, Craft Arms & Armor, Craft Wondrous Item, Spell Focus (Necromancy)
*Alignment:* Neutral

*Languages spoken:* Common

*Domains:* Healing and Death
*Spells per Day:*(6/6+1/6+1/5+1/4+1/3+1)
*Spells Memorized: *
0th Level: _Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Read Magic x2, Purify Food and Drink_1st Level: _Cause Fear*, Deathwatch, Doom, Divine Favor x2, Entropic Shield, Remove Fear_2nd Level:_ Death Knell*, Bear's Endurance, Darkness, Hold Person x2, Resist Energy, Status
_3rd Level:_ Animate Dead*, Bestow Curse, Blindness/Deafness, Dispel Magic x2, Protection from Energy
_4th Level:_ Death Ward*, Divine Power x2, Poison, Spell Immunity
_5th Level: _Slay Living*, Flame Strike, Righteous Might, Summon Monster V
_
*Equipment:* 
+3 Full Plate
+3 heavy Steel Shield
Heward's Handy Haversack
Goggles of Night
Belt of Giant Strength +2
Headband of Wisdom +4
Amulet of Natural Armor +2
Ring of Protection +1
Cloak of Resistance +1

Healer's Kit
Rope 50'
Grappling Hook
Bedroll
Signal Whistle
Holy Symbol, Silver
Spell Component Pouch
Explorer's Outfit
Light Mace
Dagger
6gp, 8sp, 5cp
[/sblock]

*Background: *[sblock] Born and raised in Mokmael, Torsak has seen many things. He has seen the death of his mother at his father's hands, the death of his father and the laws hand, and the death of a childhood at Fate's hands. Torsak was forced to grow up quickly. Not having anywhere to turn to he tried to find solace in one of the local temples.

Spending a few years as a young altar boy on this temple, Torsak saw that though the face of the temple was pure, innocent, and good. Behind closed doors it was very different. The money gathered in the daily collection plates never went to a good cause, and the priests lived a different life than they preached. The young Torsak didn't know what to do. How could the gods give such men great power?

This all eventually came to an end as a group of adventurers brought to light the true nature of the temple to the rest of the people. These heroes of a modern age where like angels to Torsak. Had they come to show him the life of a saint? Torsak saw this as an opportunity to get out of Mokmael and see the rest of K'ruli'ana. Asking these brave individuals if he may travel with them and experience everything life has to offer was very ambitious. But to his surprise, they allowed the young Torsak to travel with them.

For 10 years, Torsak traveled with this band of adventurers seeing most of K'ruli'ana. During these years Torsak slowly learned he had the ability to use the same powers as many of the clergyman he grew up watching. _How can this be? _Torsak would ask himself as he discovered new abilities. _I have shunted the gods from my life, why bestow upon me the power of their followers?_ 

After the end of the ten years, Torsak and his adventuring friends met their fate. A battle between them and the beasts, left them all for dead. Waking up days later, Torsak saw that there was nothing he could do for his comrades, and he decided to head home and retire. To this day, Torsak still does not understand why he has the abilities and powers he has, but he has learned to master them.

To this day, Torsak has enjoyed the past two years of his peaceful life. He can be found all over Mokmael. He enjoys frequenting many of the taverns and inns and trying in order to hear the wonderful stories many of the bards tell. He knows many of them don't tell the ugly side of adventuring, but nontheless, he enjoys the stories. He has tried to learn more of his situation by visiting the local library and temples, but has come up empty. The only thing he has learned is that there is a balance in the world that is precious for everyone's survival. And now, there is this rumor of a usurping trying to destroy this balance. The balance the gods have set. Torsak must prevent this from happening or he may never know why he is who he is. [/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2005)

Nevermind my silly prior questions, there will be a psion coming your way in a short bit.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2005)

This sounds interesting. Here's some PC ideas for you to think about depending on what niche needs filling. If you give me a hint at which of these stands the most chance of being accepted I'll flesh out the concept.

#1: Just a quick question/confirmation. I'm contemplating submitting an Aranea Sorceror (staying mostly in humanoid or humanoid-hybrid form), the LA is +4 and it has 3 Monstrous HD for a total of 7 levels, I'd then take 3 levels in Sorceror. The Aranea as a base creature casts as a 3rd level Sorceror but when adding the 3 levels in the Sorceror class will cast as a 6th level Sorceror but will otherwise have all the other traits of a 3rd level Sorceror - correct?

#2 An Azer Psychic Warrior, +4 LA, +2 HD, 4 class levels. His crystal obsession has helped connect new pathways in his brain, has helped focus and hone his mental abilities. Question - can the Azer dampen his own body heat or is everything going to catch on fire where ever he goes? Could we maybe design a feat or a magic item that will help him dampen the heat?

#3 A Ranger Blink Dog, +2 LA, +4HD, 4 class levels. Hope someone else in the party learns to speak blink dog (maybe the catfolk PC) OR I find a collar of Telepathy  Would also need to purchase some sort of magical enhancements to attacks. Any suggestions - teeth caps or something?

#4 A Satyr Rogue, +2LA, +5HD, 3 class levels.

#5 A Troglodyte Cleric or Druid, +2 LA, +2 HD, 6 class levels

Cheers

Daz


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow, lots of responses! Great 



			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Hate to do this but I think I am going to take my name out of contention. Thanks for the chance, but things are just starting to speed up a bit much for me with classes looming.




Too bad, but I know how Real Life might mess up what is fun, right?!



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> Well here is my submission for this game and hope it meets with your approval.  I hoep to come up with a background either later today or tomorrow and finish up the character.




Looks good so far. I've never seen a warlock in play, but I really want to. Complete all the info about him, looking foreward to see it.



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I'm torn!
> 
> I'm looking at:
> Pixie Paladin
> ...




Yeah, it is hard to decide when you a few cool ideas. I personally never liked the paladin, but thats just me. A pixie ninja sounds awfully cool though! 



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> i have 3 ideas.. all being very basic:
> 
> 1: human monk, maybe trow in sacred fist
> 2: orgre/orc barbarian (simple but stupid, very stupid)
> 3: anoying rogue, pixie with attitude




I particluarly like the stupid barbarian type. Another of my personal favorites. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> My character stats so far.  Still working on background, personality, and equipment.
> 
> 
> *Phrenic Halfling Psychic Warrior 8, Alignment*




Looks cool. I don't have access to my EPH untill this weekend though, so won't be able to look it over 'till then. Also, I don't have that much experience working with psionic characters, but that shouldn't be a problem.



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> My initial build. I haven't finished up the stats and others yet...




I like her! Nice druid-consept.



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Here is the concept I came up with (and the stat block to go along with it). I am really interested in playing this campaign.




Nice, the first "normal" character so far!



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> This sounds interesting. Here's some PC ideas for you to think about depending on what niche needs filling. If you give me a hint at which of these stands the most chance of being accepted I'll flesh out the concept.
> 
> #1: Just a quick question/confirmation. I'm contemplating submitting an Aranea Sorceror (staying mostly in humanoid or humanoid-hybrid form), the LA is +4 and it has 3 Monstrous HD for a total of 7 levels, I'd then take 3 levels in Sorceror. The Aranea as a base creature casts as a 3rd level Sorceror but when adding the 3 levels in the Sorceror class will cast as a 6th level Sorceror but will otherwise have all the other traits of a 3rd level Sorceror - correct?
> 
> ...




#1: You are correct, although in my experience a caster character with a LA more than 1 or 2 suffers from it big time.

#2: Hmmm... I am sure we could find a way to get it to work, I'll look into it.

#3: There are several ways to work around the language issue, I am sure it'll work out. As for the teeth caps thing, IIRC there are several items enchanting Natural Attack (Bite) in the WarCraft RPG books. I'll look it up when I get back home this weekend.

#4: Nothing to add 

#5: Same as with #1, caster characters suffers from the loss of class levels.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 3, 2005)

OK, lots of great consepts here, but I am going to make a ruling; you can only submitt 1 character to the game, so choose wisely. Also, depending on the characters submitted and the level of interest, I might make 2 parties.


----------



## Rino (Aug 3, 2005)

the barbarian is on a low right now, first i'm going to try and make a pixie monk. 
it looks promising. see what i end up with if not then i'll go big and stupid


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2005)

I've tossed out my earlier concepts as we have several spellcaster/psion types already. I'll add some warrior types. 

1. A Goliath going the heavy hurler or master thrower route.

2. A Human or other +0 humanoid with the Reptilian template from Savage Species going Fighter or Ranger. I like the idea that this race is created by/worships dragons

3. A bugbear fighter type could be fun if we can work out the alignment issues.

Oops, I missed your one character limit earlier, so I guess its time to narrow things down.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 3, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> A pixie ninja sounds awfully cool though!




Okey-doke.  I'll get something down on paper.

-Hyp.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 3, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> #3 A Ranger Blink Dog, +2 LA, +4HD, 4 class levels. Hope someone else in the party learns to speak blink dog (maybe the catfolk PC) OR I find a collar of Telepathy  Would also need to purchase some sort of magical enhancements to attacks. Any suggestions - teeth caps or something?



I'd suggest an _Amulet of mighty fists_.  Useable by a Blink Dog (taking up the neck slot), it'd enchant any and all natural attacks you might have.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 3, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'd suggest an _Amulet of mighty fists_.  Useable by a Blink Dog (taking up the neck slot), it'd enchant any and all natural attacks you might have.




Isn't there an item in Savage Species that gives hands to a creature with paws?

Blink Dog with a longbow!

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 4, 2005)

One Pixie Ninja... background, miscellaneous equipment, etc, still to come.

*Bendith Caerphilly*
CG Male Pixie Rog3/Nnj3
[sblock]
	
	



```
[b]Str  [/b]16 -4       = [b]12[/b] [+1]
[b]Dex  [/b]15 +8 +1 +2 = [b]26[/b] [+8]
[b]Con  [/b]14 +0       = [b]14[/b] [+2]
[b]Int  [/b]14 +6       = [b]20[/b] [+5]
[b]Wis  [/b]10 +4    +2 = [b]16[/b] [+3]
[b]Cha  [/b] 8 +6       = [b]14[/b] [+2]

[b]HP   [/b] 72 [i](6 + 5d6 + 4d8 + 20)[/i]  
[b]AC   [/b] 25 [i](10 +1 [size] +1 [natural] +2 [armor] +8 [Dex] +3 [Wis])[/i]
[b]BAB  [/b]+ 4 
[b]Fort [/b]+ 7 [i](+2 [base] +2 [Con] +3 [resistance])[/i]
[b]Refl [/b]+17 [i](+6 [base] +8 [Dex] +3 [resistance])[/i]
[b]Will [/b]+10 [i](+2 [base] +3 [Wis] +3 [resistance] +2 [ki])[/i]
[b]Init [/b]+ 8 [i](+8 [Dex]) [/i]
[b]Spd  [/b] 20 ft., fly 60 ft. (good) 

-----
[b]Feats[/b]

Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot
Dodge

-----
[b]Skills            Ranks      Total[/b]

Speak Common
Speak Sylvan
Speak Elven
Speak Gnome
Speak Halfling
Tumble              9 +8    = [b]+17[/b]
Move Silently       9 +8    = [b]+17[/b]
Hide                9 +8 +4 = [b]+21[/b]
Spot                9 +3 +2 = [b]+14[/b]
Listen              9 +3 +2 = [b]+14[/b]
Search              9 +5 +2 = [b]+16[/b]
Disable Device      9 +5    = [b]+14[/b]
Open Lock           9 +8    = [b]+17[/b]
Sleight of Hand     9 +8    = [b]+17[/b]
Use Magic Device    9 +2    = [b]+11[/b]
Craft (Alchemy)     9 +5    = [b]+14[/b]
Knowledge (Local)   6 +5    = [b]+11[/b]
Perform (Dance)     3 +2    = [b]+ 5[/b]
Appraise            3 +5    = [b]+ 8[/b]

-----
[b]Class / Racial Abilities[/b]

1/day Spell-like Abilities (CL 8):
    lesser confusion (DC 13)
    dancing lights
    detect chaos
    detect good
    detect evil
    detect law
    detect thoughts (DC 14)
    dispel magic
    entangle (DC 13)
    permanent image (DC 18; visual and auditory elements only)
    polymorph (self only)
Greater Invisibility
DR 10/Cold Iron
SR 21

AC Bonus
Ki Power 3/day
Sudden Strike +2d6
Poison Use
Trapfinding
Ghost Step

Sneak Attack +2d6
Trap Sense +1
Evasion                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

-----
[b]Equipment[/b]

Gravestrike*                                       16200
+1 Small Nunchaku                                   2302 
Efficient Quiver                                    1800
Handy Haversack                                     2000
+2 Periapt of Wisdom                                4000
+2 Gloves of Dexterity                              4000
+2 Bracers of Armor                                 4000
+3 Cloak of Resistance                              9000
60 Masterwork Arrows                                 363
50 Masterwork Shuriken                               310
                                                   -----
                                                   43975

[size=1]* +1 Undead-Bane Small Composite Longbow (Str 12)
    Alg CN
    Int 14
    Wis 14
    Cha 10
    Bless 3/day
    Deathwatch Continually Active
    Speaks Common, Draconic, Giant
    120 ft. vision and hearing[/size]


Triple Alchemical Weapon Capsule Retainer for nunchaku
6 Ghostblight capsules 
6 Quickspark capsules
6 Quickflame capsules
4 Quicksilver capsules
4 doses catstink
12 flash pellets
6 doses lockslip grease
12 thunderstones
10 smokesticks
5 tanglefoot bags
100 tindertwigs
20 sunrods

5 small daggers
```
[/sblock]

*Personality and Background*

Bendith Caerphilly originally entered training as a ninja as a joke - he intended to show the vaunted 'masters of the arts of invisibility' what invisibility really meant.

Even after several years of training, he doesn't treat his adopted profession with the gravity normally associated with the role.  But even Bendith will admit that he's learned a few tricks from his mentors in the clan.  Pixies have long been familiar with the use of special arrows... but these rely on magic, rather than the assassin's concoctions.

While Bendith is capable of pursuing serious goals, he is always alert to the humour in any situation.

In recent years, his natural enthusiasm has been restrained a little by his acquisition of Gravestrike, a longbow once possessed by a gnomish Hunter of the Dead.  The bow is undeniably handy - particularly when one faces its undead nemeses - but as its name might suggest, it has a thoroughly serious and even depressing outlook.  It also has a tendency to get rather whiney if it doesn't get its own way... a habit that often sets Bendith's teeth on edge.

Bendith has little regard for dragons, but it is at Gravestrike's urging that he finds himself in Mokmael.  Rumours of a Great Shadow have been spreading, and Gravestrike wants to find out if its a Great Shadow that can be sent to a final resting place.  To this end, Bendith has been frequenting taverns and shrines, trying to find out what's going on in town...


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 4, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Nice, the first "normal" character so far!




If you want I can change that. 

My original submitted character was not going to be normal. I wanted to do a Tiefling Rogue/Assassin, but you have to be evil and I didn't want to do that. (Unless you allow assassins to be neutral in your campaign..like some DM's I know do).

Either way, the human cleric is the one submitted. Time to start updating his information.


----------



## Krug (Aug 4, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> OK, lots of great consepts here, but I am going to make a ruling; you can only submitt 1 character to the game, so choose wisely. Also, depending on the characters submitted and the level of interest, I might make 2 parties.




Would advise against that... seen too many DMs try this and been overwhelmed.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 4, 2005)

Right, character stats finished, background to come tomorrow or Friday...



			
				AmorFati said:
			
		

> Nice, the first "normal" character so far!



What, you mean to say psionic halflings aren't normal? 

- Dark Sun DM Jarval


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 4, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> What, you mean to say psionic halflings aren't normal?




What he is saying is that you are a unique individual.... and that only _*I*_ can be normal. That is why they call it roleplaying, I get to roleplay being normal. This might be tough for me, but I will try.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 4, 2005)

Cool, I'll have a go at statting out the blink dog ranger, should be fun to play and definitely the mosy unusual PC I've ever submitted. I'll try and get something done this evening. Thanks for all the useful suggestions y'all.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2005)

*Shenystari*

*Shenystari*
_Neutral Kalashtar Psion 5/Quori Nightmare 5_

*Age:* 45
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 6’2”
*Weight:* 125
*Eyes:* Emerald green
*Hair:* Brunette
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 10 [--] (0 points)  
*DEX:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*CON:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*INT:* 24 [+7] (16 points, +2 level, +4 enhancement) 
*WIS:* 10 [--] (2 points) 
*CHA:* 16 [+3] (6 points, +2 enhancement)

*Hit Dice:* 5d4 + 5d8 + 10
*HP:* 56
*Armor Class:* 11 (10 base + 1 Dex)
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +5
- *Melee:* +5
- *Ranged:* +6

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +4 (2 Base + 1 Con + 1 Res)
*REFL:* +4 (2 Base + 1 Dex + 1 Res)
*WILL:* +9 (8 Base + 0 Wis + 1 Res)

*Abilities:* 
- _+2 racial bonus on saving throws against mind-affecting spells and abilities_
- _+2 racial bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate checks_
- _+2 racial bonus on Disguise checks made to impersonate humans_
- _Immunity to Dream and Nightmare spells_
- _Naturally Psionic: 1 pp per character level_
- _Psi-Like Abilities: Mindlink (1/day)_
- _Telepathy Discipline_
- _Psion Bonus Feats_
- _Disturbing Touch (1d6+5 dmg, Will save DC 20)_
- _Nightmare Shroud (5 minutes, +5 bonus to Intimidate checks, +5 deflection bonus to AC)_
- _Nightmare Touch (Will save DC 18)_
- _Terror (1/day, Phantasmal Killer, DC 18)_
- _Embodiment of Nightmares (1/day, strike dead with disturbing touch)_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Psionic Endowment_
- _Greater Psionic Endowment_
3rd Level
- _Psicrystal Affinity_
5th Level
- _Psionic Meditation_
6th Level
- _Ability Focus: Disturbing Touch_
9th Level
- _Empower Power_

*Skills:* 
Concentration +14 (13 ranks, +1 Con)
Intimidate +16 (4cc+7 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 race)
Diplomacy +19 (13 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 race, +1 circ)
Sense Motive +13 (13 ranks, +0 Wis)
Knowledge: Psionics +20 (13 ranks, +7 Int)
Psicraft +20 (13 ranks, +7 Int)

*Languages:*
- _Common, Quor, Draconic, x, x, x_

*Powers:*
*Manifester Level:* 9
*Save DC:* 10 + 7 Int + Level
*Powers Known – Power Points:* 72 + 10 + 31 = 113pp
*1st level –* Vigor, Crystal Shard, Inertial Armor, Mind Thrust, Demoralize, Astral Construct, Detect Psionics
*2nd level –* Identify, Aversion, Brain Lock, Energy Stun
*3rd level –* Dispel Psionics, Touchsight, Energy Burst, Hostile Empathic Transfer
*4th level –* Telekinetic Maneuver, Energy Adaptation, Dominate, Schism
*5th level –* True Seeing, Shatter Mindblank

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*+1 Deep Crystal Shortspear* +6 (1d6+1, 20/x2) _This length of dark purple crystal glimmers when struck by light, one end is pointed and looks sharp enough to be used in combat, while the other ends in a smooth sphere approximately large enough to be held comfortably in a hand._ (3001gp, 3lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Deep Crystal Heavy Crossbow* +8 (1d10, 19-20/x2, 120 ft.) _This heavy stock crossbow is reinforced with dark purple crystal, the bow is made of the same crystal.  Perhaps her fathers, it remains often times over her mantle._ (1050gp, 8lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Psychic Chirurgery: Astral Construct (6530gp)
-Psychic Chirurgery: Detect Psionics (6530gp)
-Psionatrix of Telepathy (8000gp)
-Tiara of Intellect +4 (16000gp)
-Glamerweave Dress of Charisma +2 and Constant Prestidigitation (5100gp)
-Arcane Signet Ring of Resistance +1 (1150gp)

*Wands, Staffs or Dorjes*
-Dorje of Body Adjustment (10/50chg) (900gp, 1oz)
-Dorje of Force Screen (25/50chg) (375gp, 1oz)
-Dorje of Grease (25/50chg) (375gp, 1oz)

*Mundane equipment*
-Explorer’s Outfit (-gp, -lb)
-Dagger (2gp, 1lb)
-Everburning Amulet (110gp, -lb)
-Charm of Mending (1/day, 200gp, -lb)
-Bolts, 20 (2gp, 2lb)

Weight Carried: 4 to 14lb
Remain money: 775gp

*Description*
Shenystari is merely stunning.  A fine silver torc embedded with a bright emerald glistening with a serene light accentuates her charmingly long neck, the glistening mahogany dress she wears is cut to accentuate her natural curves and height.  She wears a single ring of platinum adorned with a flat, oval amethyst on her left middle finger.  Obscured by her brunette bangs, a simple tiara of platinum etched with golden runes rests on her head, the rest of her hair reaches to her shoulders.

*Personality*
Shenystari is a charming force of personality few can resist, although few realize the disturbing horrors she has seen, that is until she shows them.  Although others worry about the balance of Light and Dark, she does her best to not trouble herself with such things.

More coming

*Background*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 4, 2005)

This looks like a neat game!  I'll brainstormsome ideas and post one ASAP!


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 4, 2005)

*Grymsnarl Blink Dog Rogue*

Hi there,

Here's his background and an idea of what he is looking for in life. [edit]I'm working on the mechanics side of things now and will hopefully have them posted soon[/edit] I've finished the mechanics (I think) and he is posted below in the spoiler block. I decided to change tact a little and went with the rogue (a street smart, scout, hunter sort of role). My reasoning was the small amount of damage that his bite would do compared to what others in the party would be dishing out and the possibility for enhanced damage potential through dimension door flanking and sneak attacking. I took some liberties with the magic items, let me know if there are any problems. I also haven't worked out a way for him to speak, although he does understand common and celestial.

I'd like to work some of the other PCs into his background and have deliberately left his time in the city vague so that we can work something out if anyone is interested in developing backgrounds furrther. Better wait and see whether we get in before going to far though. He needs some contacts in town, particularly a wizardy type that can help with his magic items so if we can get some common NPCs going that would also be cool.

Cheers

Daz

*Background:*Grymsnarl padded silently through the dense undergrowth sniffing at the air as he moved. There it was again, that faint smell of something not right, something tainted, something that had upset the natural balance. He stopped and listened, his ears perking up and twitching left and right ready to detect the slightest sound before again sliding quietly through the brush and continuing the hunt.

He and his pack had been on the trail of whatever abomination was stalking the forest for almost a week now and slowly but surely the enemy had got the upper hand. As each day had passed another of the pack had succumbed to the wiles of the predator, another of his family had died a gruesome, painful death. It was always the same; the pack made 'camp' together and then, during the evening one of the number would disappear. The disappearance would shortly be followed by a howl of pain and then, the inevitable; the remaining pack members would find the body, or what remained. Each body had been completely skinned. It was almost as if someone had turned his pack mates inside out  - not a hair was found and the process was completed less than a minute after the howl had broken the evenings silence.

Grymsnarl was the only one of his pack remaining, and he was ashamed to admit that he was scared. His adversary was getting closer to human lands and that meant trouble. He knew that if he didn't soon close with the enemy that his task would become so much more difficult. If he had to enter a human city it would become almost impossible - but he would not rest, he would have his vengeance.

"OWWWWWWWWWW", he had been distracted, deep in thought when the trap snapped shut around his right leg. The blades of the wicked device crushed his leg, almost severing it. Grymsnarl dropped to the ground howling in pain, his lifeblood slowly seeping into the ground. Darkness engulfed his senses.

\m/o0o\m/

The sharp tang of pinesap awoke him from a dream. He blinked his eyes and yawned. He was lying in the grass beneath a great pine, it's boughs spreading peacefully overhead, the bright sun shining through the leaves and dappling his dark fur with shadows. Beside him was a freshly slaughtered rabbit, a small hole had been dug amongst the tree roots and filled with sweet smelling water. He stood slowly and shook his head "What had happened" he wondered, "where was the pack?" and then he slumped back to the ground as the memories came crashing back upon him.

For days he lost the will to live, he never saw who had tended his wound, which was completely healed with only a ring of furless skin showing where the teeth of the vicious trap had torn his leg apart. But soon the fire for vengeance had been reignited and Grymsnarl once again took up the hunt. Which, unfortunately, led him straight to the great free city of the humans.

\m/o0o\m/

The city confused Grymsnarl; it was a cacophony of sound and smells that constantly assailed his senses. He quickly lost track of the enemies trail, which had become quite tough to follow after the time he had spent convalescing in any event. 

He fell into the habit of patrolling the streets of Mokmael looking for any sign of his enemy. He circled the city once every couple of days sniffing for any trace, the scent of his opponent indelibly etched into his mind forever. It was lucky for Grymsnarl that the city was home to many a stray hound and he was able to blend in easily, adapting and learning to live on the streets. 

For two years now Grymsnarl has roamed the streets of Mokmael, searching for any sign of the enemy. Occasionally he will get a lead but it has all proven to no avail. But, he will not give up, he will persevere, he will continue to learn the ways of the city and he will have his vengeance. 

Grymsnarl has befriended several people in Mokmael, it is these few that know of his special heritage, most people believing him a simple wardog of above average intelligence. Generally he stays with Windwhistle, a bard that owns an above average inn in a below par section of one of the slum areas. The Whistling Gale is a tidy, well maintained inn whose clientelle are more often adventurers down on their luck rather than the usual petty criminal, thugs and vagabonds that frequent some of the seedier taverns of the district. 

It was at the Whistling Gale that Grymsnarl met Weldin Ghar of the Crimson Sun, a mage of some repute (at least in his mind). A tight friendship grew between Weldin and the hound, a friendship that grew until Weldin had become part of Grymsnarl's pack. Weldin has been a great boon to Grymsnarl, he has crafted special magical tools that the hound is able to use to compliment his own natural talents. 

Note: He has at least three mysteries that he wrestles with.

1. Who is the enemy?
2. What did the enemy do with his family's pelts?
3. Who saved him in the forest (and why?) - he owes a debt of gratitude.

*Appearance:* Grymsnarl has a shaggy, unkempt look about him, with fur stripped brown, tan and black, except for a patch of white on his chest. His gold pupils stare from large, watery eyes, giving him a sad, about to cry look. His tail is long and heavily furred and his ears stand upright, and taper to a point. His right leg has a ring of skin where the fur won’t grow.

He wears a black leather harness that has steel rings at the joins. The front of the harness has a leather plate that a pouch has been attached to. Around his throat he wears a wide silver collar studded with dark blue crystal. Upon his front legs are tied tight black leather sleeves that have been embossed with runes. His right paw sports a small plain gold ring.

*Personality:* Grymsnarl thinks of his friends as his pack and will do anything he can to aid them. He hates evil with a passion. He is not as intense and focussed with regard the loss of his first pack as he was when he first arrived in the city, having lost some of his bitterness when he found his new pack, but he still misses them dearly and wants vengeance. He is energetic and quick and always keen to go for a run or play. 

[sblock]
*Grymsnarl* 
*Rogue 4* 
_Blink Dog Medium Magical Beast (LA2 + 4HD)_ 
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Deity:* ??
*Sex:* Male
*Height:* 2’8” at the shoulder
*Weight:* 50 lbs 

*Fur: * Brindle
*Eyes:* Yellow 
*Age:* 7 

*Str:*  8 (-1) [0 points] 
*Dex:*  22 (+6) [16 points]
*Con:*  12 (+1) [4 points]
*Int:*  12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Cha:*  10 (+0) [2 points] 
Level: 2xDex

*Racial Abilities*
Magical beast 10-sided HD
Blink (at will – caster level 8; end or evoke as a free action)
Darkvision 60’
Dimension Door (caster level 8; once a round as a free action and can act immediately after teleporting)
Low-light vision
Scent
+3 Natural Armour

*Class Abilities* 
Sneak attack +2d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap Sense +1

*Hit Dice:*  4d10 (monstrous); 4d6 (class); + 2d8 (LA)
*HP:* 11(1st) + 27 + 20 + 14 = 72
*AC:* 25 (+6 Dex; +3 Natural; +4 Armour; +2 Deflection) – Touch - 18, Flat-footed – 19
*ACP:* 0 
*Init:* +8 (+6 Dex; +2 Feat) 
*Speed:* 40’

*Saves:* 
Fortitude 6  [+5 base, +1 Con] 
Reflex 14 [+8 base, +6 Dex] 
Will 6 [+4 base (+2 Iron Will), + 2 Wis] 

*BAB/Grapple:* +7/+2 /+7
*Melee Atk:* + 15/+10 Bite (+7/+2 BAB; +6 Dex; +2 Magic)(1d8+1d6 (electricity);x2)

*Class Skills:* 
_Blink Dog (2+Int) x 4 + (2+Int) x3 = 21; Rogue 8+Int x 4 = 36_
Hide 15 (9 ranks; + 6 Dex)
Listen 8 (7 ranks; + 1 Wis)
Move Silently 15 (9 ranks; + 6 Dex)
Search 12 (10 ranks; + 2 Int)
Sense Motive 5 (4 ranks; + 1 Wis)
Spot 11 (10 ranks; + 1Wis)
Survival 9 {11} (8 ranks; + 1 Wis; {+2 when following tracks})

*Feats:* 
Track (Bonus Feat)
Iron Will
Weapon Finesse (Bite)
Improved Natural Attack (increase natural attack die type) - MM
Quick Reconnoiter (Spot and Listen as free actions; +2 Init) - CAdv

*Languages:* Blink Dog; Common; Celestial
*Equipment* 

*Wearing* 
*+4 Harness of Armour* – 16000gp (5lbs) (leather harness with steel rings at the joins)
*Sleeves of Dexterity +2* – 4000gp (leather sleeves that are tied to the front legs)
*Ring of Protection +2* – 8000gp
*Collar of Natural Weapons +2 Shock* – 18600gp
*Bag of Holding* – 2500gp (15lb) (strapped to his chest)

*In or on containers* 
_Bag of Holding Type 1 (250lbs)_
*3 Potions Cure Moderate Wounds – 900gp*

Total weight carried – 25 + whatever is pulled from the Bag of Holding lbs, light load. 

*Money*
0
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 4, 2005)

Im working on an aging gallent (2bard/8ftr) no PrC.  He is spurred on by an intelligent family heirloom, that is far more concerned with religion and blance than he is.  He has an outlyling manor house, which he has left in the hands of his wife and staff, coming to the city to find out what is going on.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 4, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Isn't there an item in Savage Species that gives hands to a creature with paws?
> 
> Blink Dog with a longbow!
> 
> -Hyp.




That would be the magic item called Gloves of Man.  Basiclly you can slip these on to whatever appendgae you want and it allows you to use fingers and thumbs but at kind of a stiff price of 42,000 gp.

ouch


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 4, 2005)

Anderos Trelliard  - Human bard 2/ftr8 or Aristocrat 4/Fighter6  ? 

Lord Anderos Trelliard is a member of the minor nobility.  As a young man he was an adventurer and a gallant knight.  He competed in tourneys, and went on grand quests. He has always carried his families sword, which kept most of its powers hidden until it thought him worthy.   His adventures were intrigue more often than dungeons, but he is no stranger to those either.  He rescued the kidnapped daughter of another noble house, the lady Pamela de’Wridt, and one thing leading to another He married her.   
He continued to go on occasional quests, to put an end to the cult that captured her, but family responsibilities caught up with him.  Her family gave him a manor house, and he has spent the last 8 years managing it.  He has kept himself is shape, and does not yet suffer the infirmities of age. ( Perhaps due to a magical fountain once discovered, or the favors of a druidess) 

He has two children – Acrovare, and Gillian. 

Recently his ancestral family sword began telling him that something was wrong, and that the balance was being upset in the capital.  The sword charged him with restoring order.  And said that since no paladin of his line was available he would have to do.  He has grown tired of his sedintary life, and wishes to be on the road again, away from the watching eyes of the de' Wirdt family.  He has thought about looking up some of his old compaions, like the pixe thief and psions that he once traveled with.  


-	Karst is LG but has a tendency towards boasting.  It claims in the right hands it would be a Holy Avenger.  It is very goal driven, and impatient with its wielders moral failings, it is however proud of his fighting skills.  It sheads light when it wishes.  It has a draconic motief with wings as the hilt and a head at the pommel. 
For Anderos it functions as a Bastard sword +2, wis 14,chr 14, speech, 2 powers LG Ego: ego 8 
[sblock]
Bard2/Fighter 8 
Alignment: Neutral Good (lawful tendencies)
Deity: ??
Sex: Male
Height: 
Weight: 150 lbs 

Hair: brown, receding hairline 
Eyes: Blue 
Age: 36

Str: 18 (+4) [6 points] +2 magic 
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Int: 13 (+1) [5 points] 
Wis: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Cha: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Level: Str  x2 


Class Abilities 
Inspire Courage 
Fascinate 
Counter song 
Bardic Knowledge +3 

Spells:1st  Disguise Self, Silent Image

Hit Dice: 2d6 (Bard); 8d10 (class) 
HP: 6(1st) + 4 + 56 + 20 = 86
AC: 21 or 23 (+2 Dex; +9 Armour, +2 shield) – Touch - 12, Flat-footed – 19
ACP: 5%  (from feat)
Init: +6 (+2 Dex; +4 Feat) 
Speed: 30’  cant run. 

Saves: 
Fortitude 10 [+6 base, +2 Con, +2 magic] 
Reflex 9 [+5 base, +2 Dex, +2 magic] 
Will 7 [+5 base, +2magic] 

BAB/Grapple: +9/+4 /+13
Disarm: +23 (9+bab,+4 size, +4 feat, +2 magic?, +4 str) 

Melee Atk: + 17/+12 Bastard Sword (+9/+4 BAB; +4 Dx; +2 Magic +2 feats)(1d10+10) 
or 1d10+8 one handed
Missle Attack +12/+7 Compound long bow (1d8+3) 


Class Skills: 
Bard 6 +1 race+1 Int x 5 = 40.  Fighter 2+1race+1 human x8 = 32.  total 72  
6 Appraise (5 ranks +1 Int) = 6 
13 Bluff (8 ranks + 3 magic, +2 Chr) = 13 
19 Diplomacy (8 ranks +6 synergy, +3 magic, +2 Chr) = 19 
10 Gather Information (5 ranks + 3 magic, +2 Chr) = 10
11 Kn Nobility (10 ranks +1 int) = 11 
7 Listen  (7 ranks) = 7 
13 Sense Motive  (13 ranks) = 13 
13 Perform (poetry) (8 ranks + 3 magic, +2 Chr) = 13
6 Profession Noble: (6 ranks) = 6 
10 Ride (8 ranks + 2 dx) = 10 (-3 if armor check) 
6 Jump (0 ranks +5magic, +4 str, -3 acp) 
2 extra languages.

Feats: 
Battle Caster (CArc) Human (allows casting in medium armor) 
Improved Iniative 1
Exotic: Bastard Sword F1
Power Attack F2
WF Bastard Sword 3
WS Bastard Sword F4
Combat Expertise 6
Improved Disarm  F6
Improved Critical 9
GWF: Bastard Sword F8


Languages:  
Equipment 

*Wearing 
4.5 k	 Circlet of Persuasion  
10.6k 	+1 Mithril Full Plate (+9ac, -3 armour check, +3 max dex) 
4k	Gauntlets of Dragon Might +2 Str.
18.5k 	Karst+2 bastard sword, 
int 10 wis 14, Chr 14, Kn Religion +10, Faerie Fire 3/day 
4k 	Cloak of Resistance +2 
5.5k 	Boots of Striding and Springing  
1.2k    +1 buckler *
.7k 	 +3 str mw compound long bow, 20 arrows.
free 	Travler’s clothing 

On Horse:
light war horse(150gp) , military saddle & tack(75gp), Backpack, Silk rope(10gp), waterskin, Nobles outfit (75gp), Signet ring (50gp) 20 arrows (extra quiver) Bed roll, fine bottle of wine (packed securely, 10gp) 

Money
100 gp, 3 gems (100each), 20 sp 

total : 49,776 gp 
[/sblock]

Andros is staying with a old friend Tut' Keldir, another minor gentry with a house in the city.  
He is avoiding his upper class obligations and "taking the pulse of the city"
or as Karst puts it - "wasting time in taverns"  He would also be looking up old adventuring compaions, and laying some ground work to see what priests were running things.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 4, 2005)

This looks interesting, I think I'll throw my hat in the ring.

My character concept is something I've wanted to try for a while now - a Satyr Bard, with a level of Dragonsong Lyrist (a fitting PrC, I thought).  It'd be quite a challenge, as he's ECL 10, but only has 2 levels of Bard and 1 of DL.  He'll basically be one hell of a persuasive guy.

More details to follow...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2005)

*Eager Alternate*

Nac’Ssissa 
Male Reptilian/Human Ranger 4 Fighter 4
Neutral Good

Str 17 ..pts 6 (+2 race +1 8th level bonus)
Dex 16 ..pts 8 (+1 4th level bonus)
Con 14 ..pts 4 (+2 race)
Int 12 ..pts 4
Wis 16 ..pts 6 (+2 race)
Cha 12 ..pts 4

Hit Points 88  12+4 LA, 26+8 R, 30+8
AC 22, Touch 15, Flat 19
Init +3 
BAB +8, Grap +11
Speed 30 (base 30, armor light)
Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +5

+14/+9 Melee, Claws, 1d8+1d6+7, 20/x2
Or +12/+12/+7 1d8+1d6+7 twice and 1d8+1d6+6 (off-hand)
+12/+7 Melee, MW Ranseur, 2d4+5, 20/x3 reach weapon, +2 on disarm attempts
+13/+8 Melee, +1 Adamantine Ghost Touch Warhammer, 1d8+4, 20/x3 
+11/+6 Ranged, Longbow, 1d8+4, 20/x3, 120'r 
Or +9/+9/+4 


Size: Medium, 6'2" tall, 190 wt, 32 yrs old
Hairless, snakelike eyes, scaly graygreen skin

Speaks Common, and Celestial

Skills 72 Ranger 42, Fighter 8, Human 11, Int. bonus 11

Appraise xx (+1Int)
Balance xx (1+3Dex +4race) ac
Bluff xx (5+1Cha)
Climb (2+3Str) ac
Concentration (1+2Con)
Craft (+1Int)
Diplomacy xx (+1Cha +2syn)
Disguise xx (+1Cha +2syn)
Escape Artist xx (+3Dex) ac
Gather Information xx (+1Cha)
Handle Animal (5+1Cha)
Heal (2+2Wis+2 Kit)
Hide (2+3Dex) ac
Intimidate (1+1Cha+2syn)
Jump (5+3Str+4race) ac
Knowledge (dungeoneering) (5+1Int)
Knowledge (geography) (5+1Int)
Knowledge xx (local) (1+1Int)
Knowledge (nature) (5+1Int+2syn)
Knowledge (religion) xx (1+1Int)
Listen (3+3Wis)
Move Silently (2+3Dex) ac
Profession (+3Wis)
Ride (1+3Dex+2syn) 
Search (5+1Int)
Sense Motive xx (1+2Wis)
Spot (5+3Wis)
Survival (7+3Wis+2syn+2syn—following tracks)
Swim (2+3Str)
Tumble xx (1+3Dex+2syn)

Feats
-Rapid Shot
-Endurance
-Tracking
-Improved Natural Armor (+1)
-Improved Natural Weapon (claw damage increased to 1d8)
-Point Blank Shot
-Precise Shot
-Weapon focus (claws)
-Weapon Specialization (claws)
-Two-weapon fighting

Human Traits
-Bonus Skills
-Bonus Feat

Reptilian Traits
-Darkvision 60’
-Scent, can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes and track by sense of smell. 
-A Reptilian can hold his breath twice as long as a human
-+4 balance and jump
-Natural Claw attack (1d6 base)
-Natural Armor +2

Ranger Abilities
-Proficiency with all simple and martial weapons
-Proficiency with light armor and shields (except tower shields)
-Favored Enemy (+2 Damage, Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, & Survival vs. ?)
-Wild Empathy (as Diplomacy check to improve attitude vs. animals 4+1cha+2syn) 
-Combat style Archery
-Bonus Feats
-Evasion
-Animal Companion
-Divine Spells

Fighter Abilities
-Proficiency with all simple and martial weapons
-Proficiency with all armor and shields 
-Bonus Feats at 1st and all even levels

Spells Prepared        DC: 14
1st-Entangle 

Animal Companion 
-Swindlespitter Dinosaur (MM3 p.41)

Appearance/Background/Personality
-Nac-Ssissa is a Reptilian Humanoid about the height of a big man, but thicker built with a tail. His build is powerful, yet he moves with startling speed. His scales are a dull gray green color and his skin is cool to the touch. His hands have impressive looking claws augmented with spiked gauntlets of deep maroon leather. His face is elongated with a wide nose ending in widely spaced nostrils. The eyes are slitted with yellow centers reminiscent of a snake’s. The voice is thickly accented suggesting he is more comfortable speaking in his native draconic than common. He speaks with a breathy sibilant voice. Understanding is further hampered by the ever present long thin cigar clutched in the side of his mouth. When the cigar is lit rather than merely being chewed, twin plumes of bluish smoke are emitted in regular blasts from his nostrils. Typically, Nac-Ssissa wears an impressive dwarf made mithral breastplate with relief carved runes in draconic that seem to be a prayer for wisdom. The studded leather underneath is of the same deep maroon colored leather as the gauntlets. A warhammer hangs at his belt and on his back a quiver holds a bow, arrows and other weapons. His large scaly and clawed feet are bare. When relaxing his most often wears a long robe decorted with a diamond pattern of green and gold split in back for his tail. 

-Nac-Ssissa is a being of action. He is a leader among his people and often called on to solve problems and investigate trouble. He is known for deep thought and careful consideration. His reputation for fairness is well known. His faith is strong and he believes in tradition as are most of his people. They believe that they were created as servants of the dragons long ago and given their freedom and lands for a job well done. For this they are a prideful people and defend their ancestral lands against all others. He has spent many evening around a tavern fire drinking and smoking with friends and travelers. He has traveled little outside the rugged lands of his people, but he enjoys meeting people of other races and cultures. He is friendly and easy to talk to, once you get past the accent. He is confidant in his ability as a warrior and fearless, but not foolhardy. He is a family man and leads a simple life that he often finds dull. He secretly craves excitement. Unknown to his wife he often volunteers to leave home when their is a problem among the people such as a feud or rampaging monster. During this recent crisis of faith he has been an outspoken critic of the priests who are not talking. Finally, over a few pints with friends he worked himself up and said he would go down to the cities among the other races and seek answers. After a journey of nearly two weeks Nac'Ssissa finds himself in Mokmael. He spends his days pestering government offices and temples for information and his evenings in the beerhalls, coffee houses, bars and taverns seeking the word on the street and generally enjoying his time in the big city. 


+2 Mithral Breastplate (+7 ac max dex. +5, arm check -1, wt 15 pounds) 8,350 gp
Explorers Outfit 
+2 Ring of Protection 8,000 gp

Beast Claws (on hands, +2 to hit and +1d6 claw damage—from savage species) 9610 gp
+1 Mighty Longbow (quiver) 3,850 gp
Quiver of Elonna (left shoulder)(60 arrows--10 cold iron&10 alchemical silver) 1,806gp
MW Ranseur 300 gp
+1 Ghost Touch Adamantine Warhammer 11,000 gp

Wand of Cure Light Wounds 750 gp

Backpack (center back) 2gp
Bedroll (below backpack) 1 gp
Waterskin- water (backpack) 1 gp
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1 gp
Trail Rations- 8 days (backpack) 4 gp

Coins- 6325gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch)
Other pouch contents (pouch)


----------



## Elocin (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok I have updated my character and to make it easier to find just go to the link below.  I am 99.9% sure I am done with it, but I might buy a few mor things, maybe, will know 100% by tomorrow.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2460958&postcount=18


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 5, 2005)

Lots of great, fun and interesting consepts here! I'll be choosing the party sometime during sunday. Keep up the good work guys!

Also, I'd like a Current Whereabout for all of your characters included on your sheet; More or less where you're most likely to spend your days in/around the city.

Ferrix: Where is the Kalashtar and the Quori Nightmare from?


----------



## Elocin (Aug 5, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Also, I'd like a Current Whereabout for all of your characters included on your sheet; More or less where you're most likely to spend your days in/around the city.




Done.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Ferrix: Where is the Kalashtar and the Quori Nightmare from?




Races of Eberron, you did say the Races series of books, and it's even Brown covered to make it a standard D&D book, not an Eberron book.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Races of Eberron, you did say the Races series of books, and it's even Brown covered to make it a standard D&D book, not an Eberron book.




Ah, ok. I don't have that book. In fact, I was not aware there was a Races of Eberron book at all, not a big fan of Eberron myself. I'll try to find the info I need though.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Ah, ok. I don't have that book. In fact, I was not aware there was a Races of Eberron book at all, not a big fan of Eberron myself. I'll try to find the info I need though.




I can post it up if you like, for your perusal.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I can post it up if you like, for your perusal.




I got the info on the Kalashtar, but if you could post/message me the info on the Quori Nightmare, that would be great.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

*Quori Nightmare*
Pre-Requisites: Kalashtar or Inspired, Concentration 8 ranks, Intimidate 4 ranks, Any one psionic feat.

HD : d8

```
Level   BAB    Fort    Refl    Will    Special                   Manifesting
  1      +0     +0      +0      +2     Disturbing Touch          --
  2      +1     +0      +0      +3     Nightmare Shroud          +1 level of existing manifesting class
  3      +2     +1      +1      +3     Nightmare Touch           +1 level of existing manifesting class
  4      +3     +1      +1      +4     Terror                    +1 level of existing manifesting class
  5      +3     +1      +1      +4     Embodiment of Nightmares  +1 level of existing manifesting class
```

Skills (4 + Int modifier): Autohypnosis, Bluff, Concentration, Disguise, Hide, Intimidate, Knowledge (psionics), Listen, Move Silently, Psicraft, Sense Motive, and Spot.

Disturbing Touch: Melee touch attack (1d6 damage plus 1 point per class level, target must succeed on a Will save DC 10 + class level + Cha modifier or become shaken for 1d4 rounds).  Mind-affecting fear affect.  Augmentable: 1pp, adds Cha modifier to damage.  3pp, creature who fails will save becomes frightened rather than shaken.  4pp, you heal yourself of as many points of damage as you deal with this ability.

Nightmare Shroud:  Expend focus to surround self in an ectoplasmic shroud.  Shroud lasts for a number of minutes equal to class level (or until you become psionically focused again).  Grants a bonus to Intimidate equal to your class level, and a Deflection bonus to AC equal to your class level.  Augmentable: 4pp, shroud thickens and grants 20% concealment.

Nightmare Touch:  Whenever you deal damage with your disturbing touch ability, it implants deep fears that emerge when the creature next sleeps.  Creature is then the target of a Nightmare (as the spell), a successful Will save (DC 10 + class levels + Cha mod) negates.  Augmentable:  3pp, creature suffers from a nightmare for a number of nights equal to your class level.  Saving throw each night, first successful saving throw ends the effect.

Terror: Once per day tap into another creature's hidden fears and terrors.  Creates an effect identical to the Phantasmal Killer spell (DC 10 + class level + Cha Mod).  Can spend 5 pp to activate this ability one additional time per day to a maximum of twice per day.

Embodiment of Nightmares:  Once per day, can expend psionic focus to enhance disturbing touch ability.  A creature that fails it's will save is struck dead with fear.  A target that succeeds on the save takes an additional 5d6 damage (but is not frightened or shaken by the disturbing touch).  Can spend 9pp to activate this ability one additional time per day to a maximum of twice per day.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay, Nac'Ssissa is largely complete (see link below). He still needs to spend a little money, but basically he is done including information about his activities in the city. I did not add his animal companion yet. Any posibility of a reptile companion? It would fit the character better. I'm not looking for something more powerful than a dog or horse, just something that fits better. 

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2467377&postcount=54


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 5, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay, Nac'Ssissa is largely complete (see link below). He still needs to spend a little money, but basically he is done including information about his activities in the city. I did not add his animal companion yet. Any posibility of a reptile companion? It would fit the character better. I'm not looking for something more powerful than a dog or horse, just something that fits better.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2467377&postcount=54





Snake perhaps? Or a Lizard


----------



## Krug (Aug 6, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay, Nac'Ssissa is largely complete (see link below). He still needs to spend a little money, but basically he is done including information about his activities in the city. I did not add his animal companion yet. Any posibility of a reptile companion? It would fit the character better. I'm not looking for something more powerful than a dog or horse, just something that fits better.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2467377&postcount=54




Another lizard being. Slizz love lizards!


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 6, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Also, I'd like a Current Whereabout for all of your characters included on your sheet; More or less where you're most likely to spend your days in/around the city.



No worries, done, incorporated into his background and replicated below for your ease.

Grymsnarl has befriended several people in Mokmael, it is these few that know of his special heritage, most people believing him a simple wardog of above average intelligence. Generally he stays with Windwhistle, a bard that owns an above average inn in a below par section of one of the slum areas. The Whistling Gale is a tidy, well maintained inn whose clientelle are more often adventurers down on their luck rather than the usual petty criminal, thugs and vagabonds that frequent some of the seedier taverns of the district. 

It was at the Whistling Gale that Grymsnarl met Weldin Ghar of the Crimson Sun, a mage of some repute (at least in his mind). A tight friendship grew between Weldin and the hound, a friendship that grew until Weldin had become part of Grymsnarl's pack. Weldin has been a great boon to Grymsnarl, he has crafted special magical tools that the hound is able to use to compliment his own natural talents.


----------



## Krug (Aug 6, 2005)

Slizz will be using her _Hat of Disguise_ making her look like an old crone. She will go about reading fortures and acting as a wise-woman, while figuring out how she can muster a large enough group to defeat the black dragon that has enslaved her tribe. (Not that the tribesfolk understand much of what the concept of freedom is...) She is probably staying in the slum or gypsy area of town, doing her best to help eradicate the rat problem common in cities, by devouring the rodents, of course.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 6, 2005)

Torsak information on where he can be found has been updated here in the last paragraph of his background.





.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 6, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Snake perhaps? Or a Lizard




Yes, I just need to take a little time to go through the book and find something of the right power level. Either one could be good. I was thinking their were some riding lizards in another game I played, but I don't know if they were official or DM created. Snakes are always fun too.


----------



## Rino (Aug 6, 2005)

Name: Bubba
Class: 4 barbarian
Race: Ogre
Size: Large
Gender: Male
Alignment: CN
Deity: -
Movement: 40ft
DR: -

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Total
Armorclass:  10    +7        +1     +3    -1       +5     25 (23)
Touch: 16 (14)  Flatfooded 22 (20)
HP: 4d8+4d12+2d8+20 = 92 

       Points	racial	lvl	enchantment	    total
Str   (4)   12   	+10     	+0      	+4              	= 26 +8 (30 +10)
Dex (10) 16   	-2	+0	+4		= 18 +4
Con (5)   13	+4	+1	+2		= 20 +5 (24 +7)
Int   (6)   14	-4	+0	+0		= 10 +0
Wis (4)   12	+0	+0	+0		= 12 +1
Cha (3)   11	-4	+0	+0		= 07 -2

Saves:
Fort 4+4+5=13
Ref 1+1+4=6
Will 1+1+1=3

BaB/Grapple:+7/+17
+2 Greataxe (7+8+2+1-1) +17 (+19) 3d6+14(+3) 19-20/x2

Skill Points: 42         Max Ranks: 7/3
Skills                   	Ranks  Mod  Misc  	Total           	    
Climb			7	+8	(+2)	+15 (+17)
Hide			7	+4	-7	+4
Listen   		7	+1		+8
Move Silently  	7	+4	-3	+8
Spot   			7	+1		+8
Survival   		7	+1		+8

Feats and abilities:
Fast Movement
Rage 4/day (+4 str and +4 con -2 AC +2 Will save for 15 rounds)
Trap Sense +1
Uncanny Dodge
Wapon Focus Greataxe
Quickdraw
Extra Rage (already added)
Extend Rage (rage 5 rounds longer)
Darkvision 60ft
Languages: common, giant, dwarven

Equiptment:
Gloves of Dex +4 16’000gc
Belt of Giant Str +4 16’000gc
Amulet of Health +2 4’000gc
+2 Breastplate 4’950gc
Buckler  60gc
+2 Greataxe
Traveller outfit
Backpack 
- 10x trail ration
- 6x potion CLW
- 1x potion CMW
60 gc left


Background: 

Bubba was raised in a tribe in the great forest as the son of the leader, from which he got the axe when his father died. the axe is of great importants to Bubba, it is passed down from father to son. It gives him a sence of pride be able to wield this axe and it is the only thing that is left connecting him to his family. the tribe he lived with was brutaly massacred by an dwarven tribe who claimed the ground for mineral extraction. now he lives on the trail, moving from one place to the other, but when he can he will go on paid hunts or other challanges.

Bubba doesn;t have an problems with the dragons as long as they dont go to far with there actions. not that bubba upholds the law but at his own judgement, like a true free spirit


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 6, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Yes, I just need to take a little time to go through the book and find something of the right power level. Either one could be good. I was thinking their were some riding lizards in another game I played, but I don't know if they were official or DM created. Snakes are always fun too.




There is the Swindlespitter Dinosaur from the MM3.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 6, 2005)

Lots of interesting characters now! I've decided to expand the party to 6 members instead of 4, and I will be choosing the members of the party sometime late tomorrow.

I've noticed quite a lack of Arcane casters... We've got a warlock and a bard/fighter, but that's it. Could be interesting...


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 6, 2005)

well I would change Torsak to be a arcane caster, but then we would be back at missing a strong divine spellcaster.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 6, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> well I would change Torsak to be a arcane caster, but then we would be back at missing a strong divine spellcaster.




Keep him as is, I like him


----------



## silentspace (Aug 6, 2005)

This character uses Strongheart Halfling, from FRCS, if that is ok.

*Cade Thorngage*
*Male Strongheart Halfling Rogue 2/Wizard 3/Fighter 2/Spellsword 1/Dragonslayer 1/Eldritch Knight 1
*
*Region:* The Western Heartlands

*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Gray
*Height:* 3'0''
*Weight:* 30 lbs
*Age:* 25
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Size:* Small
*Type:* Humanoid
*Speed:* 20 ft.


*Str:* 18 (+4) [17 base, -2 racial, +1 level, +2 enhancement]
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [14 base, +2 racial]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [14 base, +2 enhancement]
*Int:* 18 (+4) [17 base, +1 level]
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [12 base]
*Cha:* 11 (+0) [11 base]


*HP:* 98 (2d6 + 3d4 + 2d10 + 1d8 + 1d10 + 1d6 + 30 Con)


*AC:* 21 (10 base + 1 size + 3 Dex + 5 armor + 2 shield) / 14 / 18


*Saves: *
*Fortitude:* 15 (12-1/6 base + 3 con)
*Reflex:* 8 (5-4/6 base + 3 dex)
*Will:* 13 (10-1/6 base + 2 iron will + 1 wis)


*Init:* 3 (3 dex)


*Base attack bonus:* +8


*Attacks:*
*+3 Adamantine Lance:* +16 (8 base + 4 str + 3 enchantment + 1 size), 1d6+9 damage, Threat 20/x3


*Spells:*
*Spells per day:* 4/4/3/2
*DC:* 10 + Spell level + 4 modifier
*Caster Level:* 9

*Spells Prepared/Memorized:*
*0th: * Acid Splash, Electric Jolt, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st:* Fist of Stone, Forcewave, True Strike x2
*2nd:* Aganazzar's Scorcher, Blindsight, Shadow Mask
*3rd:* Bands of Steel, Blacklight

*Spellbook:*
*0th: * All
*1st:* Accelerated Movement, Distract Assailant, Fist of Stone, Forcewave, Kauper's Skittish Nerves, Know Protections, Shelgarn's Persistent Blade, True Strike
*2nd:* Aganazzar's Scorcher, Blindsight, Create Magic Tattoo, Shadow Mask
*3rd:* Bands of Steel, Blacklight

*Skills:*
*Skill points:* 102
*Max Rank for class skills:* 13

Appraise +5 [1 rank, +4 Int]
Balance +10 [5 ranks, +2 tumble, +3 Dex]
Bluff +5 [5 ranks]
Climb +6 [0 ranks, +2 racial, +4 Str]
Concentration +8 [5 ranks, +3 Con]
Decipher Script +8 [4 ranks, +4 Int]
Diplomacy +2 [0 ranks, +2 bluff]
Disable Device +8 [4 ranks, +4 Int]
Disguise +4 [0 ranks, +2 bluff, +2 kit]
Escape artist +10 [7 ranks, +3 Dex]
Hide +11 [4 ranks, +4 size, +3 Dex]
Intimidate +2 [0 ranks, +2 bluff]
Jump +9 [5 ranks, +2 tumble, +2 racial, +4 Str, -4 speed]
Knowledge-arcana +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int]
Listen +15 [10 ranks, +2 racial, +2 alertness, +1 Wis]
Move Silently +11 [6 ranks, +2 racial, +3 Dex]
Ride +15 [12 ranks, +3 Dex]
Search +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int]
Sleight of Hand +5 [0 ranks, +2 bluff, +3 Dex]
Spellcraft +16 [10 ranks, +2 knowledge-arcana, +4 Int]
Spot +8 [5 ranks, +2 alertness, +1 Wis]
Survival +3 [0 ranks, +2 search, +1 Wis]
Tumble +14 [9 ranks, +2 jump, +3 Dex]


*Feats:* 
*Strongheart Halfling:* Dodge
*Level 1:* Iron Will
*Level 3:* Mounted Combat
*Fighter 1:* Ride-By Attack
*Fighter 2:* Spirited Charge
*Level 6:* Practiced Spellcaster
*Level 9:* Improved Familiar
*Eldritch Knight 1:* Power Attack


*Languages:* 
Common
Halfling
Chondathan
Dwarven
Gnome
Goblin


*Equipment:*
+1 Light fortification mithral chain shirt [5100 gp, 6.25 lb, acp -0, asf 10%]
+1 Mithral buckler [2015 gp, 1.25 lb, acp -0, asf 0%]
Masterwork armor spikes [+350 gp, +5 lb]
Mask of disguise (as hat of disguise) [1800 gp, - lb]
Belt of strength +2 [4000 gp, 0.25 lb]
Bracers of health +2 [4000 gp, 0 lb]

Adventurer's outfit [- gp, - lb]
Signal whistle [8 sp, - lb]
Spell component pouch [5 gp, 2 lb]

Heward's handy haversack [2,000 gp, 5 lb]
- Scroll of Darkvision [150 gp, - lb] x2
- Pearl of Power I [1,000 gp, - lb] x2
- Elixir of Swimming [250 gp, - lb]
- Bucket [5 sp, 2 lb]
- Candle [1 cp, - lb] x5
- Flint and steel [1 gp, - lb]
- Ink [8 gp, - lb]
- Inkpen [1 sp, - lb]
- Parchment [2 sp, - lb] x10
- Rations, small [5 sp, 0.25 lb]
- Rations, medium [5 sp, 1 lb]
- Sack [1 sp, 0.5 lb] x5
- Torch [1 cp, 1 lb] x5
- Everburning torch [110 gp, 1 lb]
- Sunrod [2 gp, 1 lb] x5
- Tindertwig [1 gp, - lb] x5
- Hourglass [25 gp, 1 lb]
- Thieves' tools [30 gp, 0.5 lb]
- Spellbook [- gp, 3 lb]

Quiver of ehlonna [1800 gp, 2 lb]
- Javelin [2 gp, 1 lb] x18 
- +3 adamantine lance [21,010 gp, 5 lb]
- Shortbow [- gp, 1.5 lb]
- Arrows [0.15 gp, 0.075 lb] x60
- Longsword [15 gp, 2 lb]

Money
995 gp, 4 sp, 9 cp

Weight: 21.75 lb (57/115/173)


*Race:*
+2 Dexterity, -2 Strength.
+2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks.
bonus feat
+2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+2 racial bonus on Listen checks.


*Class:*
*Rogue:*
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding

*Fighter:*
Bonus Feats

*Wizard:*
Scribe Scroll
Summon Familiar
Spellcaster Level 5
Caster Level 9

*Spellsword:*
Ignore Spell Failure 10%

*Dragonslayer:*
Aura of Courage
Damage Bonus against Dragons: 1

*Eldritch Knight:*
Bonus Feat


*Proficiencies:*
Simple Weapons
Martial Weapons
Hand Crossbow
Light Armor
Medium Armor
Heavy Armor
Shields


*Fang*
*Male Worg Improved familiar*

*Hair:* Gray
*Eyes:* Gray
*Height:* 3'-0" tall at shoulder
*Length:* 5'-0"
*Weight:* 300 lbs.
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Size:* Medium
*Type:* Magical Beast
*Speed:* 50 ft.


*HP:* 49


*AC:* (+2 Dex, +5 armor, +4 natural armor), touch 12, flat-footed 19


*Saves: *
*Fortitude:* 14 (12 base + 2 con)
*Reflex:* 7 (5 base + 2 dex)
*Will:* 14 (12 base + 2 wis)


*Init:* 2 (2 Dex)


*Base attack bonus:* +8


*Attacks:*
*Bite:* +11 (8 base + 3 str), 1d6+4 damage, Threat 20/x2


*Languages:*
Worg
Common
Goblin

*Abilities:* Str 17, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 7, Wis 14, Cha 10

*Feats:* Alertness, Track

*Equipment:*
+1 Light fortification mithral chain shirt [5100 gp, 12.5 lb, acp -0, asf 10%]
Saddle [10 gp, 6.25 lb]
Saddlebags [4 gp, 2 lb]
- Bedroll [1 sp, 1.25 lb]
- Blanket [5 sp, 0.75 lb]
- Tent [10 gp, 5 lb]
- Waterskin, small [1 gp, 1 lb]
- Waterskin, medium [1 gp, 4 lb]

Weight: 32.75 lb (+30 Cade, +21.75 gear = 84.5 lbs with rider) (129/260/390)



*Appearance*
Cade Thorngage is an athletic-looking strongheart halfling with black hair, grey eyes, and deeply tanned skin. He is often seen riding his worg Fang, and is known to travel often into dangerous territory. 

When travelling in more uncivilized lands, Cade often disguises himself as a goblin worg rider.


*Personality*
Cade is a serious little halfling. He has trained in scouting, acrobatics, wizardry, mounted combat, armored spellcasting, and even dragonslaying, though he's only faced a few very small dragons. 


*Background*
Recently Cade defeated and drove off a tribe of marauding goblins. Defeating the enemy leaders, Cade captured their worg mounts. After talking with the worgs in common and goblin, Cade formed a bond with the alpha worg, a beast named Fang. The two formed a pact and became blood-brothers, halfing and worg.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2005)

The Swindlespitter Dinosaur is perfect. If Nac'Ssissa makes the cut I'll stat one out in the Rogue's Gallery thread. Thanks!


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 7, 2005)

Man, this was not easy at all! So many fun and entertaining characters to choose from, but I had to choose, didn't I? 

For those of you who didn't make the cut, I'll keep you as alternates if you'd like. 

Also, forgot to mention it earlier, but draconic is a long-forgotten language, so none of you may know it. 

So, here are the ones who is in the game:
Elocin with Siam, the Catfolk Warlock.
EvilHalfling with Anderos Trelliard, the Human Bard/fighter	 and Karst, the wanna-be Holy Avenger.
Krug with Slizz, the Lizardfolk Druidess and Zim, her trusty, slithering companion.
Mista Collins with Torsak, the Human Cleric of balance.
D20Dazza with Grymsnarl, the Blink Dog Rogue.
Hypersmurph with Bendith Caerphilly, the Pixie joke-ninja and Gravestrike, the whiney undead-hater.

Head over to http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=143075 and post your characters!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2005)

Please keep me in mind as an alternate. Good luck all, looks like an interesting group.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 7, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Also, forgot to mention it earlier, but draconic is a long-forgotten language, so none of you may know it.




I'll assume that Gravestrike is not hundreds of years old, and change its Draconic to something else, then 

-Hyp.


----------



## Krug (Aug 8, 2005)

Cool! Now to spend the rest of the gold.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, have fun folks.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 8, 2005)

Please post your characters in the RG thread  guys!


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 8, 2005)

The game is on: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=143093


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 9, 2005)

excellent, will post in game sometime tonight once I get out of work


----------



## Rino (Aug 9, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> For those of you who didn't make the cut, I'll keep you as alternates if you'd like.
> 
> 
> So, here are the ones who is in the game:
> ...




i would like to stay as alternate

to the guys who made it: have fun


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for accepting Grymsnarl, sorry for bein quiet I've been leaping between bed and the toilet for the last few days with gastro and haven't been posting - I'll get started today.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Elocin (Aug 9, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Thanks for accepting Grymsnarl, sorry for bein quiet I've been leaping between bed and the toilet for the last few days with gastro and haven't been posting - I'll get started today.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz




That was way too much information,   

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm still off work, pain in the gut and a bit of a headache (and I don't want to spread it) but should be fully back in the swing tomorrow. I can give you a whole lot more info if ya like  - all the gory details *shudder*


----------



## Elocin (Aug 10, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'm still off work, pain in the gut and a bit of a headache (and I don't want to spread it) but should be fully back in the swing tomorrow. I can give you a whole lot more info if ya like  - all the gory details *shudder*




iew

umm, no.

iew


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 10, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Thanks for accepting Grymsnarl, sorry for bein quiet I've been leaping between bed and the toilet for the last few days with gastro and haven't been posting - I'll get started today.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz




Great! Was getting worried there for a moment! Grymsnarl is a really fun and interesting character!


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 11, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Great! Was getting worried there for a moment! Grymsnarl is a really fun and interesting character!



Thanks for the kudos, even though we've just started I'm already having a blast playing him. I'm giving serious consideration to running him in one of my home games, next time someone at the table is looking to run a one-off 10+ adventure.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be away for the weekend, but will get back monday morning!

Till then, I've got some questions: 
Who of you know eachother from before?
How/why? For how long, etc. Not anything elaborate, just the basics.

Oh and Krug, please post Slizz in the RG.

Thanx, and have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't know if Torsak would know any of the other characters. He might have seen them in passing, but he has enjoyed keeping to himself a lot. He has seen too many people die to get too attached.... maybe this will change if he meets a good group of people/things


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 12, 2005)

Have a good one yourself my friend 

I guess any regulars to the Whistling Gale would have at least seen Grymsnarl lurking about the tavern. Probably wouldn't know his true nature though, unless they had spent sometime at the inn. Grym often finds himself roaming the seedier districts and could have very well encountered Slizz.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 17, 2005)

I will wait with the continuation a few days because of GenCon. I will also asume all of you will be at the meeting, so expect an update saturday or sunday!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 17, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Who of you know eachother from before?
> How/why? For how long, etc. Not anything elaborate, just the basics.




Obviously Bendith and Anderos know each other reasonably well, though it's been some time since they've travelled together.

I suspect Bendith would recognise Grymsnarl as a blink dog, but whether they've ever had any social contact seems doubtful.

Never met Siam or Torsak... and Gravestrike is unlikely to be particularly happy if Torsak animates the dead in its vicinity!  

-Hyp.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 17, 2005)

Siam does not know anyone unless they have spent any considerable time in any of the libraries he has frequented.  He would probably be able to recognize the people for what they are, what with the nose stuck in the book learning thing, but otherwise he knows no one.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 18, 2005)

Torsack and Anderos may have some friends in common, from thier old adventuring companies, and may have shared a drink or two in passing.  Also knowing each other by sight, or from stories, but not closely,  Torsack may also have heard stories of Bendilth.  

Anderos would not have been running in the same circles as anyone else.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 21, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am back from Gen Con and ready to go.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let everyone know that I am back from Gen Con and ready to go.



Ok, so (even though it's going to hurt me) how was it?


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 22, 2005)

It was a lot of fun. I demonstrated a lot of different games this year as I missed pre-registration for events and didn't do any roleplaying events this year. I did do the Texas Hold Em tournament this year (I make sure to do the poker tournament every year) and did fairly well. I didn't do as well as I have in the past, but I ended up 35th (out of 400).

I went to plenty of seminars and have a little inside information on some things to come. My favorite of these seminars was of course the Secrets of Eberron one. They showed us the cover art for a book the could very well possibly be a Xen'Drik book. That is if they were planning on releasing one sometime next summer .

Overall it was fun. I am already looking forward to next year's Gen Con.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 23, 2005)

Did you hear anythin about the PHB2? Any other cool looking D20 related product we should keep an eye out for??

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Elocin (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a question concering the durations of some of my Warlock powers.  I know Fell Flight lasts 24 hours because it says so.  I am not so sure about Entropic Warding as it essentially covers two different spells, Entropic Shield which lasts 1/min per level and then Pass without trace which lasts 1/hour per level.  So how long does my Warlock power last?

I am most confused.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 13, 2005)

Well the other invocations say either 24 hrs or a listed # of rounds  - Entropic Warding is a defensive and utility spell, I would assume 24 hours.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds good to me but it still seems a bit powerful.  Considering that gives me a 20% miss chance on ranged weapons for 24 hours with the shield and then pass without trace which means I can not be tracked for 24 hours.

I guess we will see how it goes and if it is too powerful we can hit it with the nerf bat.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 13, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me but it still seems a bit powerful.  Considering that gives me a 20% miss chance on ranged weapons for 24 hours with the shield and then pass without trace which means I can not be tracked for 24 hours.
> 
> I guess we will see how it goes and if it is too powerful we can hit it with the nerf bat.





Agreed. We'll go with the flow


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 29, 2005)

Just a quick note to say I'm out of town for the weekend...

-Hyp.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 29, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> OOC: Within 30 feet?  Reminder of +2 for invisible attacker; and if they're within 30 feet and denied Dex from invisibility, +2d6 sneak attack and +2d6 sudden strike on each arrow.../OOC





No. You had 7 days to post your action in the combat, wich you didn't. any bonuses etc like that were not taken into consideration, sorry.


----------



## AmorFati (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry for my absence guys. For those of you who have missed it, here is the reason: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=151442


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

No worries mate, sort things out and we'll rip back in eh?


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

So how're things looking? Hope all the PC/net hassles have been sorted. Since you been gone I've had this pic of Grymsnarl done for me.







Neat huh?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice Picture  
in my local game, the druid keeps taking animal forms, with his Bracers and Amulet transfering from beast to beast.  Your picture is insperational.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice picture


----------



## Elocin (Oct 26, 2005)

I am jealous, rockin picture.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you for your comments guys, I'm sure the artiste would appreciate them . It's a little slow at the moment but here's the thread http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2669697#post2669697 if you want to throw your hat in the ring. I've had four pix done through this thread and I find that you need to ignite the artists imagination with your PC description to have the best chance of having some work done.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

Anyone heard what Amorfati is up to?


----------

